# Post your fluval spec 2g



## Neatfish (Jun 22, 2012)

I need some ideas for mine FW or SW. It's home to a betta right now.


----------



## Neatfish (Jun 22, 2012)

Nobody has one?


----------



## Neatfish (Jun 22, 2012)

I'm the only one here with this tank?


----------



## kman (Dec 11, 2013)

No, you're not the only one. Here is a pretty current shot:










More (and better) shots in the tank journal in my sig.

There are LOTS of images available via Google Image Search, though.


----------



## RWaters (Nov 12, 2003)

Mine is no longer set up, but here's an old picture:









Do a search on the forum and you'll find a whole lot more. That's also easier than creating a new thread and hoping people post to it! :hihi:


----------



## mlongpre dxYh (May 24, 2014)

You guys using stock lighting or have something else?


----------



## kman (Dec 11, 2013)

Stock light. I wanted a super easy low tech tank for the office. Anubias, Java fern, a little DHG and some Crypt Parva. It all survives under the stock light, and grows VERY slowly, which is exactly what I wanted. That DHG will NEVER carpet, but I didn't want a carpet so that's fine.  OH, and I have a some duckweed at the top, which does a nice job of soaking up any excess nitrates. Periodically it gets annoyingly thick, and I just scoop some out with a spoon, toss it in some plastic takeout soup containers I keep in a drawer just for this, and nuke it for 5 minutes in the microwave to kill it dead. Then it's safe to dump down the drain without risk to the local ecosystem.


----------



## GreenNinja (Oct 30, 2014)

If all goes well, I'm picking up a Spec 2 from a Craigslist seller tomorrow. Not sure what it will house yet, but it will be setup on the bathroom counter. (I've already got one in both the kitchen and dining room. Can't wait to see the eyeroll from my spouse when I set this one up.  ) The Spec V is headed towards a betta tank. Any suggestions for the Spec 2?


----------



## Varmint (Apr 5, 2014)

Here's the first planting I did. I lost the pygmy chain swords and pinnatada









Later I filled in the blank spots with crypts and anubias. Sorry, This is the best picture I have. But I highly recommend you get crypts and anubias since they thrive in the stock lighting. They grew and grew for me. In the picture below I used cryptocorne parva and anubias nana as foreground plants with larger plants behind them.










I broke down this tank and just use it to grow plant scraps for now. I didn't like it as a tank for Waldo. Even after installing a sponge over the output and densely planting the tank, he kept getting injured either from getting blown in the current or tearing his fins doing his favorite thing, attaching himself to the filter inflow grates. If I ever fall in love with a small finned betta or another crown tail, I may try the tank for a Betta again (If I can sneak it past my Boyfriend), but no more half moons for this kind of tank for me.


----------



## lqv2015 (Oct 14, 2011)

Here's a few shots of my 2g.


----------



## knm<>< (Mar 18, 2010)

I just bought this tank for my wife's office. It's her birthday present, so she doesn't know yet. Thinking Eco complete with anubias petite on DW and some crypts. Beta or cherry shrimp, but I'll let her decide.

Varmint, that is the prettiest betta, where did you get him?


----------



## kman (Dec 11, 2013)

knm<>< said:


> I just bought this tank for my wife's office. It's her birthday present, so she doesn't know yet. Thinking Eco complete with anubias petite on DW and some crypts. Beta or cherry shrimp, but I'll let her decide.
> 
> Varmint, that is the prettiest betta, where did you get him?


These tanks are about as perfect as it gets for office environments.  She'll love it, I'm sure! Be sure to add a heater.


----------



## knm<>< (Mar 18, 2010)

kman said:


> These tanks are about as perfect as it gets for office environments.  She'll love it, I'm sure! Be sure to add a heater.


Well yes, I always add a heater, got the cobalt aquatics brand thin heater to put in the filter area.

Tank looks good btw, I got her the white one.


----------



## MaiDoM (Jan 23, 2014)

Here's mine!









It is currently housing this little fella!


----------



## kman (Dec 11, 2013)

knm<>< said:


> Well yes, I always add a heater, got the cobalt aquatics brand thin heater to put in the filter area.
> 
> Tank looks good btw, I got her the white one.


The Cobalt is the exact one I use, too. Good choice!


----------



## GreenNinja (Oct 30, 2014)

Mine, before I had to move my betta in there (he helped himself to a few tank mates...) for long-term time-out.










He's uprooted several plants, so I need to do a bit of maintenance.


----------



## lotsalotls (Jun 18, 2014)

I had one setup as a freshwater planted and then I switched it to saltwater. I used the stock light and moss and guppy grass grew insane! It pearled like crazy. I had to pull out huge hand fulls at least once a week or the whole tank would be overrun. I only dosed Flourish, but with the way it grew you'd think I was blasting it with co2 and tons of ferts. I bred blue pearls in it. When I switched it to saltwater I just had a few zoas. I sold it a while ago and I regret it. It was such a cool little tank. I'll see if I can find pictures of it.


----------



## Neatfish (Jun 22, 2012)

All I have in it now is a betta but I'm going to have to add plants or do something with it this week. Ideas?


----------



## kman (Dec 11, 2013)

Neatfish said:


> All I have in it now is a betta but I'm going to have to add plants or do something with it this week. Ideas?


Easy, slow growing, low care plants are great to start with. Think Anubias and Java ferns. Then go from there! Maybe some Crypt Parva? 

The stock light is very low output, so unless you upgrade it a lot (and then get into adding co2 to avoid algae, etc.) there are limits to plant choices. But it's still quite possible to scape a lovely setup with just easy care, low light plants.


----------



## geealexg (May 26, 2015)

*Fluval spec 2*

I would recommend using low light plants such as anubias, java ferns, floaters, etc. However, if you are willing to dose some Flourish and Excel, and use really small-sized substrate, you can grow a healthy carpet of dwarf hairgrass possibly. I use Eleocharis accularis 'mini' which is the shortest type of dwarf Hairgrass. Thanks everyone for posting your tanks in this thread! All of them are very nice setups as well as the bettas.


----------



## Neatfish (Jun 22, 2012)

Think I might try some DHG don't know yet.


----------



## kman (Dec 11, 2013)

geealexg said:


> I would recommend using low light plants such as anubias, java ferns, floaters, etc. However, if you are willing to dose some Flourish and Excel, and use really small-sized substrate, you can grow a healthy carpet of dwarf hairgrass possibly. I use Eleocharis accularis 'mini' which is the shortest type of dwarf Hairgrass. Thanks everyone for posting your tanks in this thread! All of them are very nice setups as well as the bettas.


That's some impressive DHG with only Excel and Flourish, under the stock lights. Very difficult to pull off.


----------



## Daisy Mae (Jun 21, 2015)

*2.6 Gallon Spec, close enough?*

Hello Neatfish,

I have weeping moss (grew maybe 1.5 inches in under a month) anubias nana petite (grew 2 leaves each clump). Dwarf sag in the corner but it's growing pretty slowly. Good roots though, when I repositioned one. The Java Fern is also growing pretty well but I'm moving it, I need more empty space in front. The ludwigia is new, it's almost two weeks since I got it and it seems to be doing ok. I have stock everything, only addition is a 10W heater in the chamber. I'm putting RCS here this week. There's some netting in the intake (held up by cut up plastic mesh against the sponge) to protect the small shrimpies. 

Hope it gives you some ideas. My betta is in the Spec V. At the lowest flow it's a happy camper.


----------



## retrocity (Apr 18, 2011)

My Spec is so overgrown and badly in need of a rescape, so I'm paying attention to these. 

Right now have one large piece of zebra rock in it, but thinking of going to petrified wood or back to driftwood. I have a nice mix of DHG and microsword in the front of the tank, so I'm going to try and leave as much of it intact as possible.

Bump:


geealexg said:


> I would recommend using low light plants such as anubias, java ferns, floaters, etc. However, if you are willing to dose some Flourish and Excel, and use really small-sized substrate, you can grow a healthy carpet of dwarf hairgrass possibly. I use Eleocharis accularis 'mini' which is the shortest type of dwarf Hairgrass. Thanks everyone for posting your tanks in this thread! All of them are very nice setups as well as the bettas.


Geealexg, what kind of rock do you have in your tank, I like the look of it.


----------



## Neatfish (Jun 22, 2012)

Haven't had a light on this tank in months but the plant was still growing. Just moved the tank to my nightstand with a built in lamp so now the tank will have light from the lamp and some sunlight.


----------



## Chubbi (Mar 21, 2015)

Just trimmed last week so many are growing back, but with a proper ei solution, co2 and a wave point led on top I haven't found anything I can't grow. Really just using it as a small holding tank for now until I setup my 40B and immersed grow op



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CamoCop (Feb 18, 2015)

MaiDoM said:


> Here's mine!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## RWaters (Nov 12, 2003)

It looks like Dwarf Water Lettuce.


----------



## Neatfish (Jun 22, 2012)

Need to clean it a little.


----------



## Estima8tor (Aug 4, 2014)

I've had this spec up and running for over a year now. Wonderful little tanks.


----------

